# of topic,,Extreme trains



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nov 11th new show on History channel starts , looks great..
I did not catch times.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I almost don't watch any other channels any more. 'Cept BBC for Dr. Who and Top Gear.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

You get Top Gear over there and Dr.Who? A word of warning about Top Gear. In a pro gramme about a year after the New Orleans flooding they toured America. They were run out of town in some Hicksville place, gave their cars away in New Orleans (only to be threated by some slick lawyer when they described the age of the car incorrectly by a year) and as such didn't give the States a high billing. So you might be offended by remarks made in that particular pro gramme. 


Needless to say I am not a great fan of the presenter and WOULD visit the States irrespective of his remarks.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Thanks for the heads up!! I wonder what constitutes an 'extreme train'? Be cool if they did some of the less main stream ones, like the Mt Washington Cog. When they had the 9 moving parts switches, that was really amazing to watch. Now, I think they are using some other kind of switch that has fewer moving parts, but it sure was exciting watching these guys throw all those parts with the ascending train approaching! Talk about a stressful dirty job! 

Probably a modern trains kind of program, which would also be cool. 

For extreme operations, I witnessed some excellent co-ordination at the Strasburg Railroad during their Day Out with Thomas event in September. Every 20 minutes a train was loading or unloading from the platform. Three steam trains operating concurrently, with most of the patrons riding the Thomas train which departed on the 15 and 45 of the hour. The regular hourly train and a half hour train added to the congestion but everything was orderly and the schedules were adhered to as closely as possible. 

Time to set the DVR to record! 

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the new Dr Who series. 










Sounds like it will be an interesting series


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.history.com/genericContent.do?id=60696

Jim


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Did you notice who sponsored the program? Wow only a 1,400 ton coal train? I'd love to run one of those coal trains, it would be much easier then the normal 14,000 ton coal drags. Why are railroad companies all of the sudden interested in the public? 
Craig


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

It says, "Brought to you by CSX".........Jim


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig, 

Two words come to mind: Stock and Buy

Ever notice the commercials on the History channel are all about retirement and investment? And viagra!! Sometimes wish I had bought some NS stock when it was below $15 a share (early 2000). 

Jim, thanks for the link! I typed in Historychannel and my company blocked it! Not History though!!

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Things I learned from Top Gear: 

If you want a Brittish sports car, don't buy the Russian one unless you're The Stig. Better the German one. But then, with my driving talent, I'd better stick with the Honda Fit. 

Great Dr. Who quotes: 

"Oh my gosh. I'm the tin dog!" 

"There's this big alien absorbing thing, and you're havin' a go at me?" 

"Why always their mothers?" -- The Doctor got slapped by Martha's mum. 

"He's like fire and ice and rage. He's like the storm and the night and the heart of the sun. He is ancient and forever. He burns at the center of time and can see the curve of the universe. And -- he's wonderful." 

"Hi dad!" 

"Run for your life!" 

"Run" 

"Oh, and duck. Duck now." 

"It's sonic. Alright! It's a screwdriver!" 

"He's not the one pointin' a gun at me." 

"Then what happens next is your own doing." 

"Look to your left."


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool.. It looks like it's a whole new series.. I just went to tivo online scheduling to set up a season pass, but it's not up there yet.. The listings only go through the 9th. Should be in the schedule in the next day or so..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing so fancy here. I have to count on it being on when I'm awake and remember it


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 10/29/2008 9:03 AM
It says, "Brought to you by CSX".........Jim 





Thanks for the link Jim...







i think the new csx logo is cool lookin with the wheels and all!!!! i will have to repaint a few containers to match..
Nick

bet you didnt see that one comin....


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/29/2008 8:35 AM
Love the new Dr Who series. 










Sounds like it will be an interesting series

 
 
 
 
I agree Vic very cool show...







it on sci fi channel here in the north east on fridays.i vagly remember the original show when i was a kid... Friday night in my house is scifi night ....








Nick


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Best Dr Who quote: 

"Every man's worst nightmare; the Misses and the Ex." 

I fell out of my chair when "Micky" said that!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I got the first part is to be on UP bailey yard beginning at 9pm CST. 11/11. Later RJD


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been waiting to hear more about this show since March. They were filming the circus train and came to the museum to record our portion of the move (when RBB&B comes to Baltimore the museum brings the animal cars down our lead for unloading as close to the arena as possible.) I don't think I'll be in any shots, but my locomotive for the morning, B&O SD35 #7402 most certainly will be. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Every man's worst nightmare; the Misses and the Ex." 




How could I have forgotten that? Was quite a moment when Sarah Jane came through the door and found the TARDIS. 

"This is persecution! What did I ever do to you?" 

"You tried to kill me and blow up the planet." 

"Well, besides that." 


"It's either that or Fred."


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

ABOUT THE SHOW 
EXTREME TRAINS, hosted by real-life train conductor Matt Bown, reveals the incredible inner workings and past lives of the amazing locomotives that haul huge loads across the nation and deliver passengers to their destinations. The series shows the huge part these trains have played in shaping American history--and how vital trains are to American life today. 
PREMIERE EPISODE 
Coal Trains 
Premieres Tuesday, November 11 at 10pm ET/9C 
In the premiere episode, Matt joins the coal train hauling a priceless cargo of coal through Pennsylvania from mine to power plant. Getting the train, which weighs 1,400 tons when full, over the Allegheny mountains can be quite a challenge. Matt pitches in with the crew as they load up the train and learns how the Nazis tried to blow the tracks during World War II.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooh... Sounds fuN!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPs Up to be aired in Dec. Later RJD


----------

